# Meeting People In Hamilton



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey,
Moved to Hamilton a year ago now, met a few people since being here but would like to get to know more people. I'm 25 and enjoy most things in life, going to the rugby, few drinks out in town, and mostly just socialising and having a good laugh. So get in touch if anyone else is in the same situation and fancies meeting up


----------



## Clem (Aug 29, 2012)

I have just moved to Hamilton (literally a week ago!) Would be great to meet? I'm 22 and also enjoy all aspects of life


----------



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Clem said:


> I have just moved to Hamilton (literally a week ago!) Would be great to meet? I'm 22 and also enjoy all aspects of life


Great, where have you moved from? Send me a private message if you can.


----------



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Got your message but for some reason it isn't allowing me to reply (slightly weird). If you have facebook, private message me your name and i'll try and find you or something. This site can be a little confusing at times!!


----------



## rathma (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey, 
I arrived in hamilton two weeks ago. I'm here for an internship for 6 month. And I would love to meet new people.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

NZ is very sports orientated. Choose yourselves a sport and join a club.


----------

